# USC Animation and Digital Arts B.A. Fall 2020



## laooki (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey! I'm currently a senior in high school right now, and I was hoping to meet fellow SCA applicants and receive some advice for my application.

I've been looking around the internet for SCA animation portfolios, but I can hardly find any that got accepted. I was wondering if anyone was willing to share their SCA animation portfolio so I can gauge a prospective threshold for what exactly the school is looking for in its freshman animation students. I have around six technical pieces so far, (figure drawings, still lives, observation, etc...) with a lot of concept art and character layouts.

I also know that USC is pretty competitive academically, but I was curious about the academic leniency they give students applying to SCA. I have a mediocre GPA (3.7) and SAT (1230), so I've been trying to make up for it in my portfolio and supplements. How do they weigh your grades in regards to your supplements and portfolio? A current student told me that the grades are still the cornerstone of the application: she said the portfolio should be the least of my worries :/. Due to this, I'm a bit worried about my application being judged more from an academic standpoint rather than an artistic one.

This is also probably a stupid question, but should I include an animation in my portfolio? I have many traditional and digital based artworks, and the animations I have made are pretty bad, to be honest. I don't have any fancy software or anything, so I was wondering if I should spend these final two weeks strengthening my portfolio in its traditional and digital art (I have completed 11 pieces so far; I want to _at least _finish two more strong pieces), or tweak out an animation that might look like crap. I figure I am applying to this program to LEARN how to really animate, so if I show them my abilities as a visual storyteller through my non-animated art, would they still review my application without any bias? 

That's all for now, please feel free to share any tips/introduce yourself! (Good luck to the other applicants btw!)


----------

